# used breeding equipment



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Does anyone have any used Breeding equipment that is in good condition for sale.


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

What kind of bee breeding equipment are you looking for? 

Outside of grafting needles and jelly spoons and nuc boxes, little is really on the market. Most make their own equipment according to their personal needs (actually this is not hard to do, even grafting needles and jelly spoons, nuc boxes, etc).

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I am looking for the no graft equipment. Does anyone use them? I see that there are several on the market. Do they work. I am thinking of taking a A.I. course this summer.


----------



## Saeed (Jul 12, 2001)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/index.html 
go to page 21

http://www.swienty.com/engelsk2/queen-breedingnc.htm 

Check the above sites, they sell what is called "copularva" which is a queen raising kit without drafting. I bought one which I received last week but has not used it yet.

The one sold by Swienty in Denmark is exactly the same as the one sold by Mann Lake and much cheaper. If you buy from Denmark, you have to pay for more mail charges. If you buy from Mann Lake, you have to pay for taxes.

Good luck, please tell me later if it worked good.

Saeed


----------

